# Speaker noise



## Ag76 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have a Dish 522 receiver to which my Sony Bravia television is connected as TV2. I've had the television connected this way for several years, but over a month ago I started getting sort of a high pitched squealing noise that changes pitch coming from the television speakers. I have a DVD player hooked up to the tv with RCA cables, and when playing DVD's, this noise is not present. The noise isn't on all the stations, and on channels in which it is present, sometimes goes away during commercials, and returns when the program comes back on. I've tried disconnecting the DVD player, but that didn't help. I do have another Dish receiver in the house, a 311, and have thought about hooking the Sony to this receiver to check for the noise. Any suggestions as to what the problem might be would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

Ag76, welcome to the Forums!~!. To answer your question you can try putting the 311 in place of it, but I believe the issue will still persist. It could be a few issues, the main ones I am thinking of are a TV issue, and a problem with the signal being transmitted from programmers. What channels does it happen on?


----------



## Ag76 (Feb 26, 2011)

Tommy, thanks for the reply. I'm not sure which channels I get the speaker noise on, but I can go through them and check if that will help. Last night it was pretty bad on the FOX channel. I know that the noise varies slightly in loudness and pitch between certain channels in which it's present.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 5, 2011)

Checking which channels do it (and severity if available) would be a good start. That way I can research more info and see if there are any noted problems about that.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The other thing you can try is to disconnect the TV2 output behind the receiver (that goes to the Sony) and hook that output up to your "TV1" TV. You'll have to put your TV1 TV on CH60 (Air) or CH73 (Cable) depending on how the receiver is configured, but that will allow you to test to see if the problem is with the receiver or with the Sony TV. Obviously, if you still get the squealing noise when you connect the TV2 output to your TV1 TV, then the problem is the receiver. If not, it's the Sony TV.


----------



## Ag76 (Feb 26, 2011)

BattleZone said:


> The other thing you can try is to disconnect the TV2 output behind the receiver (that goes to the Sony) and hook that output up to your "TV1" TV. You'll have to put your TV1 TV on CH60 (Air) or CH73 (Cable) depending on how the receiver is configured, but that will allow you to test to see if the problem is with the receiver or with the Sony TV. Obviously, if you still get the squealing noise when you connect the TV2 output to your TV1 TV, then the problem is the receiver. If not, it's the Sony TV.


BattleZone, TV1 and TV2 are in two different rooms, and I swore I'd never move the old large and super heavy Sony tube television hooked up to TV1 ever again unless it's to the dump. Otherwise, I think that's a great idea. It would be much easier for me to move the Sharp 27" flat panel that's hooked to the Dish 311 receiver and hook it to TV2, and hook the Sony Bravia up to the 311. If the Sharp hooked to TV2 makes the noise and the Sony hooked to the 311 doesn't make the noise, wouldn't this indicate the problem is with the 522 receiver?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

You don't need to move any TVs. All you need is a coax jumper long enough to go from your TV1's coax input to the TV2 output on the receiver, which should be sitting right next to the TV1.


----------



## Ag76 (Feb 26, 2011)

Okay, now I understand...thanks.


----------



## Ag76 (Feb 26, 2011)

Tonight I hooked my TV1 (old Sony tube tv) to the TV2 out on the receiver and made the necessary menu change to get a picture, as suggested by BattleZone. I selected the FOX channel that seemed to be one of the worst as relates to the noise on my Sony Bravia on TV2. I didn't get the noise on the old Sony that I get on the Bravia, so decided that it must be the television and not the receiver. Since I had the receiver pulled out of the cabinet, I decided to switch the satellite "IN" coax cables on the back of the receiver. I thought since they are marked "1" and "2", maybe it had something to do with TV1 and TV2. I found the TV1 remote was controlling TV1, so it didn't make any difference. I turned on TV2 and put it on the FOX channel, and it's not making the noise now. Well, so far no noise after 20 minutes, and I haven't found a channel making the squealing noise. My wife is happy, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that the noise won't return. Is there any explanation why switching the coax cables from the dish affect this issue?


----------



## Ag76 (Feb 26, 2011)

BattleZone, I want to thank you and Tommy for your help. Your suggestion led to me switching the satellite "In" cables, which appears to have solved the problem. I doubt I would have tried that except for your advice. So thanks are due!


----------

